# Hi!



## scrattyrat (May 9, 2007)

Hi, my names John.

Just signed up to the forum on recommendation of a friend. Recently purchased an egyptian mantis after 2 friends have had mantids for a while now.

He's called Moriarty and he's well greedy! ;-)

John


----------



## OGIGA (May 9, 2007)

Welcome, John! Is your friend around on this forum?


----------



## scrattyrat (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Ogiga :-D

yeh he's on here i just done know his alias yet. He owns a stick/twig mantis and has been fairly active on here i believe asking questions.

John


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## scrattyrat (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Rick!

its my 1st mantis so im a bit of a noob. forgive any daft questions i might ask... hehe


----------



## robo mantis (May 9, 2007)

Welcome Egyptians are good beginner mantids


----------



## Ian (May 9, 2007)

Hey John,

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 9, 2007)

Hi John, welcome.


----------



## scrattyrat (May 9, 2007)

Cheers!


----------

